# Puppy just puked up worms



## erik (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,

I'm just looking or some advice. Our 13 week old lab x puppy has just puked up a massive pile of live worms. He had his first jabs at the vets on 30th December and the vet gave him a wormer/flea treatment ( I can't remember the name it was one of those that go on the neck). Two weeks after he had his other jabs, and he's due back at the vets on Wednesday for his next flea/worm treatment and a microchip.

The vet said he might puke up or poop some worms, I've never seen any in his poo but I thought that if there were going to be any from the last treatment it would have been sooner than now as that was almost four weeks ago. 

Shall I ring the vet tomorrow and see if we can go in or wait til his appointment on Wednesday? This is the first lot of worms I've seen, does this mean he's got a bad infestation? They were very big and quite a few of them. I feel pretty sick tbh and a worried for my pup! Are there going to be more coming out soon?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

eeeee-yeeeuuuuuwwww.... blech. 
poor pup, i hope that he has been stooling on paper in the yard...

otherwise there may very well be a reinfestation in his future, when he walks thru the grass, picks up worm-eggs on his feet, and then nibble-grooms or licks a rain-wet paw, and BOOM... a whole new batch, yuck! :---{

i would take pups rectal temp, make sure he is eating / drinking, and PHONE the vet in the AM... saving a sample of the worms in Q might be a good idea, in a ziplock-bag secured in a glass bottle, then refrigerated until the appt.

 my own past-experience + 1st-Aid for parasites -  
if the vet wants to *wait* till the scheduled appt, a safe way to reduce worm-numbers WITHOUT a vermicide, 
is to feed the animal minced raw-garlic; a quarter-tsp to half-teaspoon of garlic per meal, to begin with, DEPENDING upon size of dog; 
increase the amount per meal over 2 to 3 days to a half-tsp Per Ten-Pounds of Dog; this makes the gut much less hospitable to parasites. 
U can serve the garlic stirred into organic yogurt (vanilla - not supersweet fruit flavors, or anything weird.   ) 
_*Catch ALL stools whilst the dog is eating garlic,  and for at least 5-days thereafter,  with a newspaper sheet, or a paper-plate, or other non-permeable surface! and roll-up / discard DIRECTLY into a trash-bin. All Worms + Eggs excreted will be alive + viable - NOT poisoned. hence the need to prevent them contaminating soil, etc. 
the advantage to getting *live parasites* out of the critter is the extra safety margin - 
there is no chance of a mass of dead worms blocking the intestine, which is an emergency requiring abdominal-surgery. 
if the animal is already in less-than-good-health, surgery can kill them - so can the mass of dead worms, which begin to send toxins into the bloodstream, as can the dying intestine. *_

i have used this for very-young pups with severe infestations, too young for vermifuges; and also in debilitated or starved animals who could not handle the vermifuge - which is a poison, after all. 


> raw-garlic is safe and effective, *In My Experience* --- but this is for use at Your Own Risk.
> * i am not a vet; * i have used this as first-aid for animals in immediate need, or weak and sick animals, so debilitated that a vermifuge could kill them.


all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

erik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just looking or some advice. Our 13 week old lab x puppy has just puked up a massive pile of live worms. He had his first jabs at the vets on 30th December and the vet gave him a wormer/flea treatment ( I can't remember the name it was one of those that go on the neck). Two weeks after he had his other jabs, and he's due back at the vets on Wednesday for his next flea/worm treatment and a microchip.
> 
> ...


If he's otherwise healthy, I'd wait for the appt on Weds. He's just got rid of some of his worm burden, keeping the rest for a couple of days won't do any harm. Of course tell the vet when you go. I'd prefer an oral wormer if the spot-on one takes 3 weeks to work!
If he's not bright in himself, his poos are not good or appetite depraved, go sooner.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I would ring the vets just to make sure, but if his appointment is tomorrow anyway they will probably say it's fine to wait, especially as he's actually part-way through worming treatment.


----------



## erik (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, I have rung the vet this morning and they said to wait until tomorrow. I haven't see any more worms, quite pleased about that as I'm still feeling sick from the last lot!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

erik said:


> Thanks for your replies, I have rung the vet this morning and they said to wait until tomorrow. I haven't see any more worms, quite pleased about that as I'm still feeling sick from the last lot!


Sounds like you're worse affected than the dog! I can understand that, as it's bad enough seeing worms come out the back end, let alone puking them up. Still, with regular worming it shouldn't happen in the future. The joys of pet ownership, eh?


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

when our dog was a puppy he did the same thing but after his full course of worming he was fine. It is pretty disgusting though..even more so when he did it in the car on a dual carrigeway and i had to catch them with a bag hmy: not nice!


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

oh yuk...unhappy memories!!!
Had a GSD pup..many moons ago...she vomited a huge amount of worms up..about 3 days after we got her and after shed been wormed orally by the vet!!! Thankfully she was ok and never suffered from worms again....unfortunately I have never been able to eat spaghetti since...all in the mind I know..but I cant!!!:crying:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

becca&jack said:


> when our dog was a puppy he did the same thing but after his full course of worming he was fine. It is pretty disgusting though..even more so when he did it in the car on a dual carrigeway and i had to catch them with a bag hmy: not nice!


Sorry to but you made me smile then.....on the duel carrigeway catching them in a bag


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Debs61 said:


> oh yuk...unhappy memories!!!
> Had a GSD pup..many moons ago...she vomited a huge amount of worms up..about 3 days after we got her and after shed been wormed orally by the vet!!! Thankfully she was ok and never suffered from worms again....unfortunately I have never been able to eat spaghetti since...all in the mind I know..but I cant!!!:crying:


Urghh, that's was I was planning on having for tea tonight, not so sure now.


----------



## erik (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugh yes I don't think I'll be eating spaghetti again for a while either, possibly never. My stomach's still a bit off now. The dog seems fine though so hopefully he is!


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

How come some dogs get worms and some don't then? I presume they have all been wormed regularly, including pregnant mum? I have never seen worms with my puppy. Am I just lucky


----------

